# PVC pipe for caves?



## Chevyman (Oct 27, 2011)

IM sure this has been covered somewhere, but is pvc save to put in a tank to act as caves? Are there any chemicals that coulc leak into the water?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use them, clean good and soak in bleach water over night then soak in clean dechlorinated water


----------



## Chevyman (Oct 27, 2011)

What does the bleach do? and straight bleach ofr a mix?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Mix is 1 part bleach to 19 parts water


----------



## hawkraven (Mar 29, 2012)

pvc pipe is fine.,just clean them. I used them too for my caves.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I also use as well, cleaned as per susan's instructions.


----------

